# Looking for lineman in Louisiana



## DuhMan (May 7, 2009)

I am looking for a guy that worked in _Louisiana during the 2008 huricane season. from what I remember he went by the name of Chauncey and was housed in Baton Rouge. Any one have any suggestions on where to look to find him?
I appreciate any help with this.:thumbsup:
_


----------



## Buck Parrish (May 7, 2009)

Try "missed connections" on the Louisiana CraigsList.


----------



## DuhMan (May 7, 2009)

*No luck...*

Nothing on Craigslist or any of the social websites on the net....


----------



## Larry St.Onge (Aug 30, 2009)

*tramp s*

double entry


----------



## Larry St.Onge (Aug 30, 2009)

Hello...I worked out of 1249 for many years...AH...It is hard to find some tramp linemen...I worked my way down to Louisiana in 1966...Worked on the 500 KV line and ended up on the river crossing...515 foot towers...worked in 14 states...mostly storms ...was hard keeping a wife...I live in Mexico now...Years ago I met this Mexican in a bar one night and took me 3 months to find her again......Drop me a line or 2 ...Larry...

If any of you line hands know me...Please drop me a [email protected]


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

DuhMan said:


> I am looking for a guy that worked in _Louisiana during the 2008 huricane season. from what I remember he went by the name of Chauncey and was housed in Baton Rouge. Any one have any suggestions on where to look to find him?
> I appreciate any help with this.:thumbsup:
> _


You might have pretty good luck posting in the forum section of www.line-man.com I think they have a forum area just for reconnecting with tramp linemen.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

cyber stalker?


----------



## slickfish22 (Oct 1, 2008)

Yes I would say so


----------

